# Boyscout Ice Breaker???



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

Anyone know if the Boyscouts are going to do that Icebreaker tournament this year? Anyone have info if they are.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Louie musta missed this one- 

YES!!!

The Boyscout Open will be *Sat. April 4th* at Portage Lakes.

The PLBassmasters are also hosting a bigbass event on PL- March 29th.

No other Scout opens have been scheduled..yet!???


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Man I hope they can get the Mosquito lake open going it was a great event plus you were able to get the rust off and get into tournament focus....


Mark


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Ranger, we're not sure yet about the skeeter open. Depends on how many parents we have to volunteer to help etc. Prolly know next Mon. Keep ya posted


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

Cool! Thanks guys. I'm looking forward to it. When will registration start? I want to get a good boat number!


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

Any more info yet? Is registration open?


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

If anyone needs a co-angler to share the boat with, I'd like to fish this again this year..........only last year I was the boater.









I'm trying to talk my dad into fishing this together - but don't know if I can drag his lazy butt out that early in the season/cold......and get him to de-winterize his boat that early. 

please email me at [email protected] or PM me and we can talk details!

Thanks!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Trying to get a new on-line registration set up (long story). Mailer sent and registration is now open. Will have flyers in stores next week to pick up such as Rodmakers, Fin Feather and Fur, Land Big Fish, Kames etc. or PM me your address and I'll make sure you get one. Thanks! Louie

PS Skeeter tournament is Sun the 5th
Portage Sat the 4th.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Skarfer said:


> If anyone needs a co-angler to share the boat with, I'd like to fish this again this year..........only last year I was the boater.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I to am looking for a boater that would like a non-boater partner as the boater i fished with last year sold his boat . I won't name any names lol Please pm me or email me and i will give you my number to talk details


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Can someone post the entry fees for both icebreakers? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

williamonica0214 said:


> I to am looking for a boater that would like a non-boater partner as the boater i fished with last year sold his boat . I won't name any names lol Please pm me or email me and i will give you my number to talk details



I thought it was your turn to buy the boat this year?????


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Skarfer said:


> I thought it was your turn to buy the boat this year?????


i was going to but your buying the one i want lol


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

ProAngler said:


> Can someone post the entry fees for both icebreakers? Thanks in advance!


$80 each event


----------



## ProAngler (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the reply on the entry, crossing fingers on the weather.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Entry forms and complete info can be found here:
http://www.dobass.com/BOYSCOUTENTRY2009.html

Your participation helps troop 127 meet their Scouting objectives for the year ahead!!! They work like dogs for anglers too!!!!

nip
http://www.dobass.com/2002schedules.html


----------



## Fishin_Joe (Mar 7, 2008)

count me in for Portage should be a good one


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Sat April 4th, 7:30-3pm at Portage Lakes
Sun April 5th, 7:30-3pm, at Mosquito. Registration for both begin at 5:30am

OK all of you waiting to see about the weather, it looks good! Come on out and support a great bunch of kids! Nip has posted a link for more info on reply #15. Thanks! We'll see ya there!


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

I'll be fishing the portage one. Good luck everyone (just not as much luck as me LOL) Hope to see some of you out there.


----------

